# missed 5 days of suprecur injections :-(



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

I am in the process of doing a frozen embryo transfer cycle, I started taking suprecur on day 21 of my cycle but the last 5 days i have been doing my injection wrong, I have been injecting thin air into myself.  Normally my partner does it for me but I have done it not even thinking about tiping the bottle upside down.  Is it too late to still do this cycle?  Or will I have to wait for another time?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry not to answer earlier. Have you spoken with your clinic about this? I've known of other people who miss injections and are still able to go ahead with their cycle. The key is that the drug makes the lining thin enough. It may well be that you can continue but might need to continue with down regulation for a while longer to ensure that conditions are right.

Good luck


----------

